# Clen/T3 points of view



## antelope07 (Jun 10, 2010)

There are alot of opinions on T3/ Clen it seems.  In the past ive done 2 weeks on/2 off, ok, a popular and common guideline.  i rencently read, on some site, I can post it if u want., that taking clen up to 10-12 weeks in like a pyrmid dosing like can work using antihistamines:

week 1, 20mcg
week 2, 40mcg
week 3, 60mcg (bendryl 50-100 mgs)
week 4, 80mcg
week 5 100mcg
week 6,100mcg (bendryl 50-100 mgs)
week 7, 80mcg
week 8, 60mcg
week 9, 40 mcg (bendryl 50-100 mgs)
week 10, 20mcg

Now this flies in the face of 2 on 2 off.  Apparently, by taking ketotifen, or even bendryl in in the 3rd, 6th and 9th week  you can counter the normal down regulation.  So i was wondering if anyone has any any experience with this.  It sounds ok on paper, but how about some knowledge?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 10, 2010)

I would taper up quicker than once/wk. I usually have to up the dosage within 3-5 days.

I have tried both benadryl and ketotifen. Benadryl worked OKAY. Ketotifen worked much better.


----------

